
Show HN: A minimalist feed reader I would like to use myself - jmnoz
https://www.fedry.net
======
hopesthoughts
Is there an OPML import feature? I can't find one lol but that's just me.

~~~
jmnoz
Thanks for commenting! There isn't one yet unfortunately - but it's coming.

~~~
hopesthoughts
Sure thing, I suppose I could add a few feeds just to test it. Lol I think I'm
subscribed to over 100, (or more,) so adding them by hand might not be the
most fun thing.

~~~
hopesthoughts
So I did add a couple feeds to test. Is there a way to make the feeds show up
as a list of links? Lol maybe that will happen when I get a lot of feeds in
there. I think this is pretty cool so far. Thanks! PS oh yeah maybe it's just
me, I'm using a screen reader.

~~~
jmnoz
That's great to hear! The link "Overview (Topics)" will show just the
headlines.

